# Stanley Planes



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Stanley Hand Planes

Is this a good deal for $40, I tried searching on google for some information on the planes, it seems that the rabbit plane can be had for $20-40, but can't find any info on the c323, which looks like it is a low angle block plane but I could be wrong.

Thanks for the help!

Luke


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

if the blades are there, and the plane bodies are in good condition, $40 for both is a real nice deal.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it, I don't know a whole lot about different models of planes, just the basics of what to look for.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

I passed on the rabbit plane, though I'll probably kick myself in the future. Probably should have just bought it as well but, it had some chips in the blade.

I'll try and get some pictures up.

Another question, do you worry about removing the petina? I don't really care much about resale as it is going to be a working block plane, but didn't want to go head first in cleaning it up and making it look new only to kick myself down the road.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

<*(((>< said:


> I passed on the rabbit plane, though I'll probably kick myself in the future. Probably should have just bought it as well but, it had some chips in the blade.
> 
> I'll try and get some pictures up.
> 
> ...


Chips in the blade can be sharpened away  

My planes, some are 100+ years old, and used a lot, were disassembled, cleaned and laid out. The soles and sides get flattened and polished. If the Japaning is bad, I will repaint with black equipment enamel. Usually I will sand, then seal wooden handles with BLO. And of course the blades get lots of attention, or replaced.

When I'm done, they don't look new, just nice and clean. But after a couple of years of use, they build up a new patina, and unique wear spots.


----------

